# I.D. Tags



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Okay I've read several sourced telling you not to put your dogs name on the tag??  because apparently it works against you if your dog is ever stolen?? Herbie has got his name on it and so has nutty is it better to have their names on it or should I order new tags?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine have some tags with their names on - I have heard the argument it makes dogs easier to steal but to be honest if they are close enough to read the name they probably already have them - and if you want to know the names of most dogs you see around you only have to wait for the owner to call them and you will hear it.


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Mine have some tags with their names on - I have heard the argument it makes dogs easier to steal but to be honest if they are close enough to read the name they probably already have them - and if you want to know the names of most dogs you see around you only have to wait for the owner to call them and you will hear it.



Yeah that's what I was thinking


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My dogs have their name too....really I agree, if they can read the tag the dog was already stolen.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Totally agree. Besides, a friendly dog will come to any nice call regardless of wether they use its proper name. Have a stranger try it with your dog and you'll see.

The flip side is that a far more likely scenario is that the dog is genuinely lost and the finder seeing his name might help him to destress a little while they wait for you. Thank goodness dog theft is almost unheard of where I am.

It's kids who should not have their names made visible, not dogs.


----------



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

I totally agree


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger will came to many names.she comes to - puppy.. stinky..loopy..lover..hey girl. and a few i can not say Haa Haa but she don't come to Herbie because that is me Hee Hee


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a good article that allows you to think of all the pros and cons then come up your preference. 
http://www.canidae.com/blog/2014/01/should-you-put-your-dogs-name-on-their-collar-tags.html
I don't have my girls names on their tags as I don't see why their names are required on there and I've used up all the space with my names and a million ways to contact me, the vets number, oh and "chipped" too.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I used to think no but I have put Dudley's on, have figured if someone is going to steal him they could get him anyway. Guess the only negative thing is if they fussed him while he was with me then watched out for him to be off lead and then used his name to call him, although as others have said he would probably run over whatever they called, not read that link yet Ruth, will do now.


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't think I'll have my puppy's name on her tag because I think if she's lost and scared someone calling her name or calming her down with it won't really help. I just don't feel comfortable with a stranger knowing her name and calling her that instead of just a stray dog that they should help. Plus, I'd probably use up the space putting on my contact details. I don't think it's really a big issue though.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is a good article Ruth, well balanced. We have our phone numbers on Rufus' tag and he is microchipped as well, hopefully none of us will ever need to put these systems to use.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

By law it should be the name of the owner and the full address.. Ah, a dog should always wear a collar... Even if they wear a harness... 

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/tra...ation-for-dog-owners/dog-identification-tags/


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That might make sense there where a dog could be returned to its owner easily but if I live in Quebec and lose Rufus on holidays in Florida that would be like someone in London driving to Rome and back twice to return a dog. In theory the finder in Florida could call the police in Quebec and ask them to go to my house, but what good is that if no one is home and I can't be reached? Besides I don't think police here would make a trip for a dog. With a phone number and an answering machine you have all bases covered. I am not sure what the owners name provides?


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I only have our surname, contact number and post code on Bailey's id, I was always told years ago never to put a dogs name on tag. Then again that was when dogs used to roam the streets. Anyway the advice stayed with me so no first name.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just a reminder to everyone getting tags...put your cell numbers on the tags and not your home number if your dog is lost you are going to be out looking...not at home.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> That might make sense there where a dog could be returned to its owner easily but if I live in Quebec and lose Rufus on holidays in Florida that would be like someone in London driving to Rome and back twice to return a dog. In theory the finder in Florida could call the police in Quebec and ask them to go to my house, but what good is that if no one is home and I can't be reached? Besides I don't think police here would make a trip for a dog. With a phone number and an answering machine you have all bases covered. I am not sure what the owners name provides?


I have:
my initial and surname (this is in the event the person finding the dog cannot get me and they contact the vet on the phone number provided - makes it easier for the vet to determine who the dog belongs to from their system ahead of the dog being brought in - we've been in this situation with our cat and I think its sensible), 
postcode (this is really for local use so it can be determined where a-bouts the dog is from - I guess I didn't think about if we were away, but generally we are somewhere in close to home), 
mobile numbers x2, 
vet phone number (in case the dog has been found somewhere injured - as with my cat Charlie RIP),
"Chipped"

Thats a lot I know - but I have two discs and it all fits on there and is very easy to read.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If you are away on holiday with your dog you should have the address of where you are staying on the dog's collar - one of those screw up capsules is a handy thing to have for when you are away as it is easy to change holiday details.
My friend who walks other people's dogs has tags with her mobile number and dog walker on, that dogs in her care wear.

My dogs' id tags have my name and address on one side (legal requirement) and on the back their name and my phone numbers mobile and land line. I think if they were lost it would be comforting for them to be called by their name.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if the name and address requirement is actually for the other side, in case you are bitten by a dog you can find it's owner and hold them accountable?

Everyone of us is completely unified in our paranoia about the unthinkable happening and our poos going missing. Next time I am at the shop I will get Rufus a second tag so I can include even more information, just in case. 

Marzi I think I agree about the name. Besides, here at least, the odds of one total nutbar trying to dognap a dog and getting close enough to see his name is outweighed astronomically by the odds that a dog lover would try to help a lost pet. I guess I am still undecided about leaving his name on or not.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would say the name and address of owners has multiple purpose and one is that the person responsible can be identified. Our dogs in Northern Ireland have to be licensed, so we've got the licence too and it's colour coded so easily detected by the dog warden and to have a licence you must have a microchip which confirms the breed of the dog also. It's near impossible to dodge the licensing laws here. I think this helps too with ensuring dogs are identifiable and they have a guardian.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I would say the name and address of owners has multiple purpose and one is that the person responsible can be identified. Our dogs in Northern Ireland have to be licensed, so we've got the licence too and it's colour coded so easily detected by the dog warden and to have a licence you must have a microchip which confirms the breed of the dog also. It's near impossible to dodge the licensing laws here. I think this helps too with ensuring dogs are identifiable and they have a guardian.


I could never understand why they dropped the dog license over hear - admittedly it was a joke, as it was too cheap and not policed but they should have strengthened the law not done away with it. Penny pinching I assume.

Do you find that people adhere to it? What is the affect on unwanted dog populations etc?


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

*Dog licence*

I agree about keeping the dog licence over here!

Like you say, it should have been made more advanced especially for dangerous dogs, or should I say dangerous owners!! Who use these dogs as status symbols only and not it seems as pets!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have dog licencing here. We pay it every year with our municipal taxes. They tell us it goes towards keeping the local dog catcher on retainer.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

we have it here in Hatfield Pa.i think it is a good thing to have it for the people who take there dogs out for walks.ginger never wears a collar ,she is all ways in my yard and never alone i'm with her always..how ever when we go out to the pet store she has her collar and her tags on.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> I could never understand why they dropped the dog license over hear - admittedly it was a joke, as it was too cheap and not policed but they should have strengthened the law not done away with it. Penny pinching I assume.
> 
> Do you find that people adhere to it? What is the affect on unwanted dog populations etc?


To be honest, I think it works really well. We have a lot of dog wardens about and they are really clamping down at the minute. They even come to our house to give us poo bags. I think they use this method to assess if household have unlicensed dogs or unwanted breeds. When microchipped at vet, this information goes to council for licensing. They can monitor the breeds. You pay less on your licence with a vet letter to say your dog is neutered/spayed. 

I never see a stray dog and I live in a very diverse area with differing socioeconomic populations. I'm told that there are still unwanted breeds hidden around but the population is not comparable to the mainland or the south of Ireland. 

I think it's working somehow. No chance in ever completely irradicating the issues but I feel confident that it is very well policed here. (Bit too much at times when my dogs get banned from certain public places).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like things well policed too. I'm all for dna testing of dog shit too. If the culprits could be charged then maybe those of us with well behaved dogs could be allowed everywhere. It incenses me when beautifl parks have no dog signs.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

My has a collar that has her name and my cell on it. Then it has the rabies and county license, plus the AVID tag. The Avid tag has ALL the data even extra phone numbers, which they call me directly if Piper is every lost. It apart of her microchip.

Most likely if someone finds Piper they will have no problem getting an hold her. She thinks everyone is her "friend". So whether or not she has her name shown, probably will make no difference. 

As for whether you have your dog license, I don't know if they does any help on the dog population issue. I think education programs would be better. Responsible people always do the right thing. It's the NON RESPONSIBLE PEOPLE that don't.

We keep Piper under our control. So unless we have a major disaster like a tornado or some major car accident. Piper most likely will never be lost. But I went and had her microchip and do have at least my cell phone and her name on her collar. It's at least "some" protection. Although I only use that collar when we are out side out neighborhood. Normally she doesn't have a collar on in our house.


----------

